# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Vài bộ Z hàng đẹp rã máy

## quangnguyen89ck

Em vừa rã ra mấy bộ này
- Hành trình 60, 2 ray trượt, mỗi ray 2 block, vis bước 5, kết cấu cứng vững, full nhôm, có luôn coupling, motor sẻvo Mítu J2s 200W có thắng, tất tần tật như trong hình. Giá 290k/kg, bộ này khoảng 4kg



-Em mini hành trình 50, cặp ray trượt 2 bên. vit bươc 20, có con step nho nhỏ và coupling, cái bát trục z có thể dịch chỉnh qua lại được, phù hợp sv-hs hay chế cháo chơi chơi. Giá cho bộ này là 290k (bộ này nặng 2kg)

----------


## itanium7000

> -Em mini hành trình 50, cặp ray trượt 2 bên. vit bươc 20, có con step nho nhỏ và coupling, cái bát trục z có thể dịch chỉnh qua lại được, phù hợp sv-hs hay chế cháo chơi chơi. Giá cho bộ này là 290k (bộ này nặng 2kg)


Bộ mini thứ 2 là 290k hay 290k/1kg bạn nhỉ?

----------


## Ledngochan

> ...
> - Hành trình 60, 2 ray trượt, mỗi ray 2 block, vis bước 5, kết cấu cứng vững, full nhôm, có luôn coupling, motor sẻvo Mítu J2s 200W có thắng, tất tần tật như trong hình. Giá 290k/kg, bộ này khoảng 4kg
> 
> 
> ...


Anh đặt gạch vài bộ này nhé.

----------


## ngthha

Có bộ nào hành trình trên 100 alo cho mình nha 0939216599, đang cần...

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Bộ mini thứ 2 là 290k hay 290k/1kg bạn nhỉ?


bộ này giá 290k/bộ

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Anh đặt gạch vài bộ này nhé.


em chỉ nhận cọc thôi, không nhận gạch vì có nhiều gạch quá, cảm ơn anh

----------


## Ledngochan

> em chỉ nhận cọc thôi, không nhận gạch vì có nhiều gạch quá, cảm ơn anh


Cọc thì sang tuần nhé, giờ chỉ có gạch thôi. Em có mấy bộ vậy?

----------


## MINHAT

Bac đê cho em co thu 2 nha,mai em chuyen tiên.ma bac gui qua 94 Pham Đinh Ho đuoc ko chanh xe canh nha e đau o đo?

----------


## kametoco

cho e đăng ký 1 bộ hành trình 60mm và 1 bộ hành trình 50mm nha a, cho e xin stk của a kịp thì chiều e chuyển tiền không thì cho e hẹn thứ 2, thanks

----------


## phuong786

Mình đặt gạch bộ hành trình 60mm + ship Đà nẵng nhé. Tổng hết bao nhiêu tiền + Số Tk gởi vào mail dưới chữ ký thứ 2 mình chuyển tiền.

----------


## dhung

mình muốn mua 1 bộ nhỏ 290k
PM mình nơi nhận hoặc nếu được giao giùm đến quận 5 mình gửi tiền xăng

----------


## writewin

Anh Phương mua về làm máy hả  anh ^^

----------


## phuong786

> Anh Phương mua về làm máy hả  anh ^^


Mua đại để dành mà, cấm thọc lét nhé thằng Thắng kia

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

tình hình là sắp hết hàng, nhanh chân lên sl có hạn

----------


## KDD

Chào Quảng! mình lấy 1 bộ hành trình 60mm, chuyển về Đà lạt, cho xin tài khoản vào mail: nghia.dalat@yahoo.com, cám ơn!

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Chỉ còn 1 bộ cuối cùng, nhanh tay lên các bác

----------


## kametoco

e gọi hỏi mua thì bác lại bảo có người cọc rồi, k biết đường nào mà mần, nhập về nhìu nữa đi bác nhìn thèm quá :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

vừa có thêm vài bộ Z hành trình 120 xài cặp trượt THK mỗi bên 2 block, nợ cái hình , giá như cũ, ae nào quan tâm thì alo nhé

----------


## ppgas

> vừa có thêm vài bộ Z hành trình 120 xài cặp trượt THK mỗi bên 2 block, nợ cái hình , giá như cũ, ae nào quan tâm thì alo nhé


Mình vừa a lô cho Quảng, một bộ z ! (Loát rồi mà sao chưa thấy lên đây, loát lại)
Cảm ơn,
Ppgas

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Mình vừa a lô cho Quảng, một bộ z ! (Loát rồi mà sao chưa thấy lên đây, loát lại)
> Cảm ơn,
> Ppgas


bác tranh thủ qua xem nhé

----------


## occutit

Ở Đà Lạt mà ko biết nhau là sao bác Nghia  :Smile: )

----------


## ppgas

> bác tranh thủ qua xem nhé


Sáng mai mình ghé, inbox cho mình địa chỉ cụ thể nhé.

Cảm ơn,
Ppgas

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Sáng mai mình ghé, inbox cho mình địa chỉ cụ thể nhé.
> 
> Cảm ơn,
> Ppgas


đã pm cho bác

----------


## KDD

Occutit: khi nào rãnh giao lưu tí, mình muốn nhờ ban ship it linh kiện chế cháo chơi. Nghia dt: 0633 971 761

----------


## ppgas

> đã pm cho bác


Hàng đẹp ! :-)

----------

